

Finnish Underwater Ice Fishing Mystery Finally Solved - rfreytag
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/11/10/164817715/finnish-underwater-ice-fishing-mystery-finally-solved

======
Lexarius
The only mystery here is how the blogger failed to understand what was going
on for an entire viewing of the clip.

~~~
bingaling
The blogger is also co-host of Radiolab:

<http://www.radiolab.org/>

------
dedward
Maybe it's me, but while this is one beautiful video, and they weighted it
pretty well, the motion seems really natural, it's pretty obvious what's going
on.

------
gehsty
'There is no official explanation'

Science disagrees.

~~~
zerostar07
Also, curious who could be the official giving the "official" explanation?
Maybe the elders of the internet?

------
adaml_623
This is cute but instantly obvious what's happening.

------
zerostar07
I expected some actual fishing to take place. Would look funny, like catching
fish from the sky.

------
Gojja
Crazy that this blog is on Hacker News at all, it´s an attempt to viralize the
video.

